# Fat Loss Per Week: Average vs High Achievers



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Tom, I know it will probably be different foreveryone, but I find it hard to set weekly goals for bodyfat percentage because I don’t know what an average body fatpercentage drop in a week is supposed to look like. I’m a30 year old female. Any input? Answer:I recommend setting a fat reduction goal of abouthalf [...]

*Read More...*


----------

